# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Cách sử dụng WebcamMax

## thaymatkinhiphone6s

bạn nào biết làm sao để no ghi được cả âm thanh nữa ko nhỉ?
cái này mình chỉ quay video chứ ko có tiếng?? 
emergency!!

----------

